# green algae



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok, I know its a free floating single celled algae and I know it probably started because my tank is in a room that is very bright from the sun entering through the window. A week and a half ago I put up venician blinds behind the curtains and now the room is fairly dark in the day time, however the algae keeps coming back despite me doing lots of water changes. I did a 50 percent and the a 30 percent the day after, then another 50 percent a few days after that. Now its been 4 days or so since my last water change and it so soupy I'm afraid my plants aren't getting enough light and will parish. My ph is about 7.3 my temp is 82, and my amm, nitrite is 0, my nitrate is about 10ppm. I add co2 by diy and my tank is a 15 gallon tall. It is under a 40 watt PC light, and my co2 is normal on the little indicator in the tank. Any suggestions about how to get rid of this stuff, should I put carbon in the filter? I currently don't use carbon. I'm going insane here, ahhhhh!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Getting rid of green water by changing the water is a no-win proposition. Getting the light very low can do it, and, if you have low light plants, they will survive. Using ultraviolet light 'filtration' also clears up the tank in 3 or 4 days. When you have a tank with fish and with a small volume of plants and a large amount of open water, green water is inevitable unless the lighting is less than one watt fluorescent per gallon. A large volume of plants inhibits green water.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

a diatom filter such as the System One (for four hour stretches).


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have green water too! It's a mess. I had a perfectly fine 10 and 20 gallon and decided a couple weeks back to get rid of the hornworts. Now my 20 gallon is soup green and my 10 gallon is starting to get whitish cloudy water. I know what's coming as my 20 started that way too. So now I am trying to do black out for 3 days and see what happens. If that doesn't help uv filter will definitely clear it up. But I need to shell out 60+. Decision.


----------

